# ID Leucomelas morph



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

I was told my Leuc. is either a Normal or a Green foot, any help?
She has a heart on her butt if that helps


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how old is hte frog in question? where did you obtain it from? 
It looks normal to me, but a little more info would help


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

She is 8 months old now, I bought her from Aqua World Super Pet Center in Pittsburgh, PA. 
Would how much I paid for her help to figure things out too? Are different morphs different prices? 



Julio said:


> how old is hte frog in question? where did you obtain it from?
> It looks normal to me, but a little more info would help


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, different morphs are different prices, but if you paid retail that can alter things, did you ask the store who the breeder was?


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

She was $80 and bred in the store I think. They almost wouldnt sell me one because they wanted to wait for them to reproduce. They had film canisters in all the tanks too.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well in that case i woudl say its a def normal, however green foots are not around as much and are a little more money then that.


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

What confuses me is why sometimes her feet look sooo green!? 



anyone have pics of a green and a normal to compare to mine?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, give her a little more time to grow up, sometimes the coloration on the frogs keeps going for a while. Also, green foots are pretty distinctive, that one does not look like one.


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

I quickly created a crappy movie thingy, shows her a little more, I will wait a little longer to be sure what she is, but I want to show her off 

idk if this will work but..



http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=109135009098442&saved


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Normal. And any normal I have seen (at least here) have a slight green tinge on the toes.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

The green foot leucs I sell are $40ea. The banding doesn`t look broken up enough. There is always the chance it`s a hybrid.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

araceae said:


> She was $80 and bred in the store I think. They almost wouldnt sell me one because they wanted to wait for them to reproduce. They had film canisters in all the tanks too.


I can almost guarantee they were not bred in that store. I can probably tell you who bred her as well 

Regular leuc. Not green footed.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

nominant leucs can throw offspring with greenish tinges as well


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

puckplaya32 said:


> nominant leucs can throw offspring with greenish tinges as well


is nominant the same as normal?


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sort of, nominant means like the base morph. Leucs are highly variable and will throw all sorts of variations including green foots and fine spots. Whether or not green foots are even a legitimate morph is questionable, some have argued they are the result of line breeding. There are some other threads on DB that have looked a little deeper into the topic, but i dont believe anyone came to a definitive answer.


----------

